# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Ray con lăn

## loiloc569

cặp dài 240mm
cặp ngắn 160mm
 Bán hết 700ngàn
0934824437

----------


## duytrungcdt

Tất cả đống này 700k hả bác
Bác để em nhea

----------

loiloc569

----------


## loiloc569

> Tất cả đống này 700k hả bác
> Bác để em nhea


Bạn cho mình số điện thoại liên lạc nhé

----------


## hoangvu93

ray size bao nhiêu vậy anh?

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bạn cho mình số điện thoại liên lạc nhé


sdt của em 0976023322

----------


## loiloc569

up cho mau đi

----------


## Letungquang

> up cho mau đi


loại dài 240 đó hành trình được bnhieu bác?  Loại này ghép lại cho dài dc ko? Được em hốt luôn phát 1 ah

----------


## Nam CNC

hành trình ray này là gấp đôi khoảng hở , lấy chiều dài ray - độ dài dãy bi đũa rồi nhân 2 là ra hành trình. Ray này ráp máy cực cứng do có thể chỉnh lực áp ray vào nhau , nhưng ráp máy cực khó , ai có máy móc gia công được thì cứ mua ạ , giá không thể rẻ hơn.

---- muốn tăng hành trình thì bỏ bớt bi đũa trượt đi , nhưng độ cứng vững giảm , ví dụ dài 240mm , lấy độ dài dãy bi đũa là 140mm , thì hành trình trình max là 200mm. Ngày trước em có ráp vài bộ trục Z này nhưng khó nhai quá vì tính toán khoảng hở nhét visme vào đó ạ ... nhưng nếu ai đó hàn khung rồi phay lại rãnh bắt ray thì ráp lại dễ dàng , do nhà em không để được nhiều máy móc nên lười làm kiểu này , canh me mua ray trượt bình thường ráp cho nhanh.

----------

huynhbacan, ngocsut

----------


## Tuấn

> Tất cả đống này 700k hả bác
> Bác để em nhea


Bác Duytrungcdt nhận hàng ới em phát cho em xem tẹo nhá, em chưa xem loại này bao giờ  :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

> cặp dài 240mm
> cặp ngắn 160mm
>  Bán hết 700ngàn
> 0934824437


sdt không liên lạc được

----------


## loiloc569

máy em hết pin, hàng đã ra đi xin cám ơn các bạn

----------


## GORLAK

Mình có 2 bộ, ké bác chủ tí, hàng của Đức hành trình 120mm



Alo: 0907217485

----------


## loiloc569

vitme bi phi 16 bước 5 hành trình 120mm tình trạng còn tốt
5 cây giá 1,4tr 


0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

Vitme bi mini phi 8 hành trình 40,50mm(có 1 cây phi 6)
giá ra đi tất cả 500ngàn



0934824437

----------


## Tuấn

> Vitme bi mini phi 8 hành trình 40,50mm(có 1 cây phi 6)
> giá ra đi tất cả 500ngàn
> 
> 
> 
> 0934824437


Em lấy mớ này, bác nt cho em stk em chuyển xiền. Bác ở trong Nam hay ngoài Bắc ợ ?

----------


## loiloc569

Em ở miền Trung ah à
TK: 0051000496897 
Nguyễn thị thu thủy
Vietcombank Quy Nhơn
Anh chuyển tiền xong nhắn địa chỉ em chuyển hàng nhé.
0934824437

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Mình có 2 bộ, ké bác chủ tí, hàng của Đức hành trình 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> Alo: 0907217485


bác inbox giá và thống số nhé dài tổng bao nhiêu vậy ạ
thank

----------


## loiloc569

Up cho ai cần

----------


## mpvmanh

Em lấy mấy cây này nhé. Vừa mới liên lạc với bác

----------

loiloc569

----------


## loiloc569

> Em lấy mấy cây này nhé. Vừa mới liên lạc với bác


Ok, chờ tin bác

----------


## Nachi

> vitme bi phi 16 bước 5 hành trình 120mm tình trạng còn tốt
> 5 cây giá 1,4tr 
> Đính kèm 14325
> Đính kèm 14326
> 0934824437


bác ở HN hay HCM .Có bán lẻ không .em lấy 1 cây

----------


## loiloc569

em ở miền trung, vâng có bán lẻ ah à 280 ngàn/cây

----------


## loiloc569

Vitme bi mini đã có gạch *mpvmanh*

----------


## loiloc569

Mục 4: Vitme bi phi 12 bước 5 hành trình 150mm 
3 cây 480 ngàn



0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

Mục 4: đã ra đi ,thanks

----------


## loiloc569

Combo hành trình 140mm: vitme bi phi 12 bước 10, trượt tròn phi 10
giá: 550 ngàn



0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

6. Vitme phi 15 bước 20 dài 500mm, hành trình 360mm
450 ngàn




0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

Up hàng mau đi

----------


## loiloc569

7. vitme phi 15 bước 5 hành trình 220mm- 2 cây 480 ngàn.



0934824437

----------


## hung1706

Em lâ´y 2 cây này nhé  :Big Grin: . Inbox em sô´ tk mai em chuyển khoản nhé.

----------


## son_heinz

> 7. vitme phi 15 bước 5 hành trình 220mm- 2 cây 480 ngàn.
> 
> 
> 
> 0934824437


Em gọi cho bác lấy 2 cây này thêm 1 cây ngắn nũa nhé. 
sms cho e xin stk
Bác hung1706 nhanh ghê, gọi xong vào up bài đã thấy bác up

----------


## hung1706

hehe em ít khi alo đt vì sợ làm phiền nên up trên này. Nếu bác alo bác chủ trước thì em rút lui vậy  :Big Grin: . 
Thanks

----------


## son_heinz

Cảm ơn bác hung1706

----------


## loiloc569

mục 7 đã có gạch son_heinz , Bác hung1706 thông cảm do bác này gọi em trước.

----------


## loiloc569

8. Vitme phi 12 bước 2 hành trình 150, 3 cây 210 ngàn


0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

9. Vitme phi 16 bước 2 hành trình 240mm(germany)
500 ngàn 3 cây



0934824437

----------


## son_heinz

> 9. Vitme phi 16 bước 2 hành trình 240mm(germany)
> 500 ngàn 3 cây
> 
> 
> 
> 0934824437


Cái nhà bác này kích thích e quá
E gạch luôn mục 9
Mai e ck 1 lần luôn nhé

----------


## solero

> 8. Vitme phi 12 bước 2 hành trình 150, 3 cây 210 ngàn
> 
> 
> 0934824437


Gạch 3 cây 12 bước 2 nhé.

----------

loiloc569

----------


## hung1706

Hi mục 9 có rơi gạch hoặc có thêm thì để em nhé, em đang tìm cây Z bươ´c 2  :Big Grin: 
Bác Son_heinz chưa câˋn gâ´p thì nhượng em nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

> Hi mục 9 có rơi gạch hoặc có thêm thì để em nhé, em đang tìm cây Z bươ´c 2 
> Bác Son_heinz chưa câˋn gâ´p thì nhượng em nhá


Hehe, mình đặt gạch bác chủ đây, nhưng giờ nhường lại cho bác Hưng, bác chủ xác nhận giúp nhé!

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mai mot rút kinh nghiệm...alo bác chủ trc cho nhanh  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác emptyhb ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## son_heinz

ka ka vui
mini kim loai......wait ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Hưng có dùng hết không, nếu còn dư thì để lại em với nhé, tối qua em liên lạc với bác chủ nhưng không được quyền ưu tiên

----------


## hung1706

Hehe sr bác buithonamk42 vì em dự định dùng hết ạ. Bác chủ cho em xin hình ảnh và giá mấy em ngắn lúc sáng nhé, nếu ok em lấy 1 lần luôn cho tiện ạh. 
Thanks bác chủ!

----------


## loiloc569

> Hehe sr bác buithonamk42 vì em dự định dùng hết ạ. Bác chủ cho em xin hình ảnh và giá mấy em ngắn lúc sáng nhé, nếu ok em lấy 1 lần luôn cho tiện ạh. 
> Thanks bác chủ!


đã gửi hình qua zalo cho anh nhé. Nếu ko lấy báo lại sớm nhé

----------


## loiloc569

> Gạch 3 cây 12 bước 2 nhé.


Anh nhắn tin địa chỉ qua cho em nhé

----------


## loiloc569

mục số 8 đã ra đi theo anh sdt: 0906266309

----------


## loiloc569

9. đi theo bác hung1706, cám ơn các bạn ủng hộ

----------


## loiloc569

cập nhật hàng vẫn tồn kho mục 2, 5,6,7.
10. hàng mới 100% chưa sử dụng còn bọc nhựa NSK phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 90mm
4 cây 1.050.000

----------


## buithonamk42

Đặt hàng bác trước nếu có vít me bước 5 hoặc 2, hành trình làm việc khoảng 250mm thì ưu tiên em nhé, em cần 3 cây  :Big Grin:

----------


## loiloc569

11. vime THK phi 14 bước 4 hành trình 150mm (có 1 cây hơi rơ chiều ngang trục dọc ko rơ)
200 ngàn/2 cây

----------


## Himd

dặt gạch  mục 10+11

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Bác chủ cập nhập mục 7 còn không để lại cho e nhé. Thanks!

----------


## son_heinz

Mục 7 e lấy mà
Zalo với bác lấy 2 cây đó với 1 cây ht120 đó
E ck cho bác chiều qua rồi
Qua giờ e có việc bận nên chưa call lại bác đc
Đc e gửi bác hôm trc rồi nhé
Thanks

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

> Mục 7 e lấy mà
> Zalo với bác lấy 2 cây đó với 1 cây ht120 đó
> E ck cho bác chiều qua rồi
> Qua giờ e có việc bận nên chưa call lại bác đc
> Đc e gửi bác hôm trc rồi nhé
> Thanks


Sorry Bác tại e thấy bác chủ nói vẫn tồn mục nên e hỏi lại xem e còn có cơ hội nào không.

----------


## son_heinz

> Sorry Bác tại e thấy bác chủ nói vẫn tồn mục nên e hỏi lại xem e còn có cơ hội nào không.


bác gọi cho bác chủ đi
Bác ây có nhiều hàng khác hay ho, ngay 1 lúc bác ấy không đưa lên hết đc

----------


## loiloc569

> bác gọi cho bác chủ đi
> Bác ây có nhiều hàng khác hay ho, ngay 1 lúc bác ấy không đưa lên hết đc


sory! em cập nhập chậm, mục 7 theo bác son_heinz này rồi.

----------


## loiloc569

> dặt gạch  mục 10+11


10+11 theo bác này, cám ơn

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Bác chủ cập nhập xem còn mục nào tồn kho. để e tham khảo lấy được mục nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## loiloc569

Cập nhật tồn kho mục 2,5,6
12. Vít me phi 12 bước 5 hành trình 250mm, 120mm
giá 550 ngàn

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng đã về tay em lúc chiều. 
3 cây này là dạng hồi bi bên trong, gối đỡ của Đức. Chỉ 1 cây có gối đỡ bị vô nước nên rỉ sét phải thay, còn lại thì không có vấn đề gì, chất lượng ok  :Big Grin: .
Thanks bác chủ !

----------


## buithonamk42

Để lại em cây rỉ set đi bác :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

hehe em còn thiếu 2 cây nữa để thay vào bộ XY mới lụm nên chắc hổng để dc bác ạ  :Big Grin: . Bác loiloc còn 1 ít cây ngắn ngắn bước nhỏ ấy

----------


## loiloc569

13. vitme ren trái và phải phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 80mm, quay ra 2 đầu 200mm hàng thay thế mới 100%.
giá 350 ngàn.



0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

14. vít me phi 10 bước 5 hành trình 90mm.
250 ngàn

----------


## buithonamk42

hic vậy em đành phải chịu khó đi chợ vậy

----------


## loiloc569

14. Đã có gạch theo số đt 0939902577

----------


## loiloc569

15. THK phi 10 bước 2 hành trình 90mm
350 ngàn

----------


## loiloc569

16. THK phi 32 bước 6 hành trình 150mm
750 ngàn



0934824437

----------


## terminaterx300

> 16. THK phi 32 bước 6 hành trình 150mm
> 750 ngàn
> 
> 
> 
> 0934824437


con này là loại hỗ trợ xoay ổ bi thì phải. cây vitme cố định

----------


## loiloc569

> con này là loại hỗ trợ xoay ổ bi thì phải. cây vitme cố định


đúng rồi ah

----------


## loiloc569

mục 14 đã ra đi, xin cám ơn các bạn đã ủng hộ

----------


## loiloc569

Tiếp mục 2 đã theo 1 bác vào Nam rồi

----------


## loiloc569

17. vit me phi 15 bước 5 hành trình 180mm
300 ngàn


0934824437

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Em đặt gạch mục 15 Bác nhé. Không biết có ai đặt bác chưa?

----------


## loiloc569

> Em đặt gạch mục 15 Bác nhé. Không biết có ai đặt bác chưa?


ah chậm mất rồi có 1 anh đã đặt trước

----------


## loiloc569

cập nhật hàng tồn kho mục 5,6,12,13,15,16.

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Toàn bộ là vít me bi à bác ơi?

----------


## loiloc569

> Toàn bộ là vít me bi à bác ơi?


Vâng, vít me bi hết anh à

----------


## loiloc569

mục 15 đã có gạch

----------


## loiloc569

18. Ray THK SR25 hành trình 200mm
900 ngàn/cặp


0934824437

----------


## mpvmanh

Em lấy thêm cặp ray này nhé.

----------


## loiloc569

> Em lấy thêm cặp ray này nhé.


Ok, cám ơn anh

----------


## loiloc569

Cập nhật tồn kho mục 5,6,12,13,16, thakhs các bạn đã ủng hộ

----------


## loiloc569

19.Vít me bi phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 180mm
420 ngàn


0934824437

----------


## loiloc569

lâu quá em mới quay lại, cập nhật các mục ở trên đã ra đi,em mới về ít hàng

----------


## loiloc569

20. vít me 16 bước 5 dài 630mm hành trình 500mm
750 ngàn/cây. chưa bao ship

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> 19.Vít me bi phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 180mm
> 420 ngàn
> 
> 
> 0934824437


áo vitme 20 này đường kính bao nhiêu vậy a

----------


## loiloc569

> áo vitme 20 này đường kính bao nhiêu vậy a


cây này bán rồi

----------


## loiloc569

21. vit me 16 bước 10 dài 640mm hành trình 500mm
750 ngàn/cây. chưa bao ship

----------


## loiloc569

22. vitme rexroth phi15 bước 10dài 920mm hành trình 720mm
980 ngàn/ cây

----------


## loiloc569

tình hình hàng vẫn còn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> tình hình hàng vẫn còn


bác còn cây nào 1605 hành trình khoảng 120-150 không

----------


## cty686

> 20. vít me 16 bước 5 dài 630mm hành trình 500mm
> 750 ngàn/cây. chưa bao ship


Mình đã chuyển oline 700.000 lấy cây vít me 16 bước 5 dài 630mm hành trình 500mm

----------


## loiloc569

ok, cám ơn anh em gửi hàng rồi báo lại anh

----------


## loiloc569

Mục 20 đã bán, tiếp 23. vít me bi STAF phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 400mm tổng dài 570mm
700 ngàn/cây, chưa bao ship


0934.82 44 37

----------


## cty686

Combo hành trình 140mm: vitme bi phi 12 bước 10, trượt tròn phi 10
giá: 550 ngàn

Cái này còn không bác?

----------


## loiloc569

24. vitme phi 20 bước 15 hành trình 450mm dài 640mm
900 ngàn/cây

----------


## loiloc569

bán rồi bác ơi,thanks

----------


## loiloc569

> Combo hành trình 140mm: vitme bi phi 12 bước 10, trượt tròn phi 10
> giá: 550 ngàn
> 
> Cái này còn không bác?


bán rồi bác ơi,thaks

----------


## loiloc569

cập nhật mục 23 đã bán.

----------


## cty686

Mình nhận hàng rồi, y như ảnh. :Big Grin:

----------

loiloc569

----------


## Mới CNC

> 24. vitme phi 20 bước 15 hành trình 450mm dài 640mm
> 900 ngàn/cây
> Đính kèm 17064
> Đính kèm 17065


Mình lấy cây này nhé! Xin số phone để lấy số tk nhé bạn.

----------


## loiloc569

24. Đã bay

----------


## Mới CNC

> 24. Đã bay


Thank's bác. Khi nào nhận hàng em báo.

----------


## loiloc569

25. vitme phi 20 bước 20 hành trình 600mm dài 760mm.
giá 1.050.000/cây.



0934.82 44 37

----------


## loiloc569

26. vít me 16 bước 5 dài 630mm hành trình 500mm
750 ngàn/cây. 



0934.82 44 37

----------


## Mới CNC

Xác nhận! Đã nhận hàng MS 24. Cấp C3. Cảm ơn bác chủ.

----------

loiloc569

----------

